# Ok, just a little self deprecating humor...



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Out of a sadder moment in my life, I got accused of having an affair. No, I never have. Not anything. 

But, the absurdity of it all strikes me every once in a while... Seriously, I'm grateful that I have my wife, because I very seriously doubt another woman in the world - especially the kind that want an affair - would EVER want anything to do with me. 

Seriously, I actually chuckled about it for some time. Hey, I'm not a bad person, don't get me wrong, but I am NOT the "hot guy that loose women pursue". Yeah, I'm the opposite, and readily admit it. 

So, just to lighten your day, what sudden insights about yourself have you ever had that bring on a chuckle, laugh, or even knee-wobbling guffaws?


----------

